
Americans: Pay Your Taxes or Lose Your Passport - TravisJamison
http://www.wsj.com/articles/americans-pay-your-taxes-or-lose-your-passport-1447971424
======
1971genocide
This law is so stupid that it turns out and becames really funny.

You might have american citizens who are the descendants of lincoln - but just
because they forgot to pay some "money" \- they are not americans anymore.

Punishment and vindication seems to be american way.

~~~
miranda_rights
This doesn't have to do with citizenship, as far as I understand. I think it
would hinder people's ability to travel, for people in the US. For Americans
abroad, it'd have more serious consequences and would likely affect their
daily life, but they'd still be Americans.

------
reustle
Google Link:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj_1pfDqcTJAhXJk5QKHbdLDqcQFggdMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Famericans-
pay-your-taxes-or-lose-your-
passport-1447971424&usg=AFQjCNHHmvsuPMuUQ1Oi9JQ5fqESqTlMWg)

